# Stroller?



## KyleRJ87 (4 Sep 2018)

Hi folks, I was selecting a stroller for my 1-year-old daughter and decided to post here and take advantage of the of your folks experience. I'm almost 100% sure, that I'll go with one of Thule strollers, as I've got a bike rach and a roof-mounted cargo box, which I am happy about. Yet, I've never dealt with a stroller by myself, that's why I want to be sure that I am buying a good thing. My first concern is safety, as she is very little. I've read about these strollers and in youtube reviews people say that they are fine... but what about the reality? Also, are there any legal restrictions for the strollers (kid's age, weight, bike specs, etc.)?


----------



## Sixmile (4 Sep 2018)

Can I take it that you're looking a bike trailer or have I got it all wrong? If it is a trailer you're looking...

As you can see from my avatar, I have a trailer and am in my 3rd summer of using it with two kids. It's been a fantastic purchase and it has been worth every penny. I had initially purchased a pretty cheap jobby but after one run realised that it wasn't going to cut it. After A LOT of looking around I settled on the Croozer Kid for 2. It hasn't missed a beat, it is really sturdy, waterproof, comfortable with loads of storage room. The fact that it came with all the bits to make it into what I would call a stroller and also with a smaller pram wheel meant that it covered us for so many angles.


----------



## KyleRJ87 (5 Sep 2018)

I appreciate your reply, man. Yes, that's exactly what I meant. And if you've been using it for almost 3 years and you love it, I believe we badly need 1 for our daughter, as with time such rides will be even more fun for her! I will definitely look into the Croozer Kid, even though I thought I have already made a decision on what brand we'll stick to. 
Thule Chariot Cheetah XT and Thule - Coaster XT
I was selecting between these 2, but as for now I know way less about these strollers than I wanted to.


----------



## Sixmile (6 Sep 2018)

I don't really know too much about the Thule stuff apart from they are double the price of the Croozers and a lady once talked to us when she seen us with the trailer and said that she had a Chariot and really wished that she had went for the Croozer instead. Also, that wasn't in response to just looking at ours. I think the Thule ones come with suspension possibly but I can't say having no suspension has ever been an issue for us, even when fully loaded. The space in the Croozer is what really sold it to us, we've done camping trips and week long tours in it.


----------

